# New to the forum, Gravely Pro 20G



## polarlys (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Have had interest in Gravely for a long time but only got one a few years ago. The one I have is a 4 wheeler, PRO 20G. Has been reliable and a good runner until last summer when the PTO clutch gave out. Took it apart and took the trans to a friend of a friend in upstate NY to be repaired. Got it back last weekend. Got it together and running but having trouble with the PTO clutch adjustment. Can't seem to get it to disengage. It's running full time at the moment. I tried to adjust the throw rod out longer but then can't get it back into the throw lever on the trans case. So here I am. Trying to get the PTO shift lever adjusted to throw the PTO out of gear. 

If there's anyone out there in Gravelyland that has any idea what I need to do to get this back in order I would appreciate the chance to hear any suggestions. These tractors are great. When I get this one back in order I'd love to tackle one of the 2 wheelers and see just what one of those has to offer. Great machines.

Thanx all, Bye
Roger in NJ


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Roger!

Is the PTO handle hard to move from in to out? If there is tension on the handle but it still moves you might be OK on the internal stuff. 

I am guessing you have the manuals for your tractor and know how to adjust the PTO handle. After I replaced my PTO clutch I had to adjust the length of the rod. I seem to remember that I needed to push on it to get it back together so that I could disengage it. Try it and see if it helps. Obviously if you over do it you will wear out the PTO clutch more quickly since it will never fully engage. Kind of like riding the clutch on your car will wear out the clutch more quickly. Once you get it right you shouldn't have to mess with it for several years. I did mine 4 years ago and it has been fine since then. 

Andy


----------



## polarlys (Apr 15, 2010)

You are absolutly correct Chrpmaster. The rod must be lengthened to accomodate the new clutch. But, on mine, once elongated it must fit the clevis on the lever end and the hole in the throw on top of the trans. That's where I'm having trouble. I can't get the throw on the trans. to move back enough to connect. It's at my son's now and I have to go over there and give it some more effort. I just don't want to force something not made to be forced and do damage. Right now he's able to use it but it has full time PTO. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think this rod set up has been the same on the Gravely riders for many years. Mine had the same clevis connector and I remember having to lengthen the rod, connect it on the throw out on the transmission case and then put some pressure on the rod so it will connect to the handle. It causes a slight tension on the handle so that it doesn't have the same amount of play when the PTO is in and out.


----------



## polarlys (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to try putting some muscle behind it. I know it's a stiff spring but I don't want to risk overdoing it and causing even more damage.

Appreciate the help.

Roger


----------

